# Alien Visions Pre-orders August 2014



## ShaneW (7/8/14)

Right, here is the pre-order list for the Alien Vision Juice that is en route. Thanks to everyone that has ordered so far.

@baksteen8168
Bobas 6mg 30ml
@BhavZ
Bobas 6mg 100ml
@devdev
Bobas 12mg 30ml
Blend4 12mg 30ml
GJ 12mg 30ml
@Rob Fisher
Bobas 12mg 30ml
@johan
Bobas 12mg 30ml
@paulph201
Bobas 12mg 30ml
@TylerD
Bobas 12mg 18ml
GJ 12mg 18ml
Blend 4 12mg 18ml
@Silver
Bobas 18mg 30ml
Blend4 18mg 18ml
GJ 18mg 18ml
@thekeeperza
Bobas 12mg 30ml
@Dr Evil
Bobas 6mg 30ml
@Mike_E
Bobas 6mg 30ml
@Zegee
Bobas 6mg 100ml
Blend4 6mg 100ml
@capetocuba
Bobas 12mg 100ml
@MurderDoll
2 x Bobas 12mg 30ml
@iPWN
Bobas 6mg 30ml
@MarkK
Bobas 12mg 30ml
@Metal Liz
Bobas 18mg 18ml
@Al3x
Bobas 6mg 30ml
@kevkev
Bobas 6mg 30ml
@fred1sa
Bobas 6mg 30ml
GJ 6mg 30ml
@crack2483
Bobas 12mg 30ml
GJ 12mg 30ml
@Vincent
2 x GJ 12mg 30ml
2 x Bobas 12mg 30ml
@RoSsIkId
Bobas 12mg 30ml
Bobas 12mg 18ml
@Noddy
Bobas 12mg 30ml
Blend 4 12mg 18ml
@Rooigevaar
Bobas 12mg 30ml
@BumbleBee
Blend 4 18mg 30ml
@vaalboy
Bobas 12mg 100ml
Blend 4 12mg 30ml
GJ 12mg 30ml



Please correct if if I have made any mistakes or if I have left anyone off the list

Please note we are now sold out of the following options, the orders mentioned above are safe:
Bobas Bounty 6mg 100ml
Gorilla Juice 18mg 18ml
Blend4 18mg 18ml
Blend4 6mg 100ml

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/8/14)

@Chef Guest - Strange to not see your name on here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/8/14)

I think he blew his budget on nicoticket


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> I think he blew his budget on nicoticket


Well that sucks... *(for him )*

Come on @Chef Guest - Get in here!!


----------



## crack2483 (8/8/14)

Any update on when it's landing? @ShaneW

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (8/8/14)

Between 1 and 2 weeks depending on customs


----------



## Chef Guest (8/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> I think he blew his budget on nicoticket


Pretty much. And not a single regret!

Plus I have a zamplebox on the way.

But the next time @ShaneW is bringing in H1N1, I'm calling first dibs. Possibly the most incredible juice in the world...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Guys, the delivery time according to FedEx is Monday evening.

I am really hoping this does not change, it's currently being inspected by cu$toms and there might be a delay because of this.

Will let you know as soon as I have confirmation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (17/8/14)

I have a sneaky feeling I'm gonna need to change my order to 60ml.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (17/8/14)

Thanks @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (18/8/14)

Bad news unfortunutely...

The Order has still not cleared cu$toms. Just got off the line with FedEx and they say it could clear any time but they are unable to give me a date and time.

Apologies to everyone and especially the guys that have pre-orders of the heathers waiting to go out combined.

I will keep you up to date when I hear anything.

Cheers

Shane

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/8/14)

No worries @ ShaneW, these things happen, don't stress 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/8/14)

Just spoke to FedEx and the parcel has been released  it will be delivered to me tomorrow evening which means I can ship all your orders on Thursday and you will have them on Friday... Finally 

Apologies again for the delay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (19/8/14)

Good news Shane! Thanks for all the updates and phone call, much appreciated


----------



## Andre (19/8/14)

Love it that you keep all in the loop...way to go!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (19/8/14)

thanks @ShaneW as always great service!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/8/14)

told you yesterday not to stress hehehe  good work on keeping us all updated on the progress, this speaks high volumes of your great service!!! keep up your rocking work mister

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (19/8/14)

whoohoo its e juice Christmas this weekend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/8/14)

What juices do you still have available @ShaneW ?


----------



## Noddy (19/8/14)

@ShaneW - Is there still Blend4 in 12mg 18ml available?


----------



## ShaneW (19/8/14)

Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words! 

@vaalboy I have Alien Visions - Bobas bounty, gorilla juice and blend 4. 
Heathers and nicoticket will only be available again next month. Unless you're at the jhb vape meet  
Not to forget Lekka Vapors... Full range


----------



## vaalboy (19/8/14)

Thanks Shane, can you pre book one of each 12mg please?


----------



## ShaneW (19/8/14)

Noddy said:


> @ShaneW - Is there still Blend4 in 12mg 18ml available?



Yes sir there is


----------



## ShaneW (19/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks Shane, can you pre book one of each 12mg please?



No problem... What size would you like? Have them in 18ml,30ml and 100ml


----------



## Noddy (19/8/14)

In that case, I think I should take one of those as well, because I might regret not taking at least 18ml.
Can you please put one aside for me @ShaneW ?


----------



## ShaneW (19/8/14)

Noddy said:


> In that case, I think I should take one of those as well, because I might regret not taking at least 18ml.
> Can you please put one aside for me @ShaneW ?



Added to the list ... Thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/8/14)

Sent you a pm @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (20/8/14)

Finally the AV juice is on a flight to slum town after a full cavity search by the authorities 

Please could everyone make sure that their profiles on the Juicy Joes website is up to date with the correct shipping details (including phone number) 
I'll be loading the pre orders manually tonight after I've collected and inspected the order. You will then receive a PM from me with the details on how to proceed. 
If you are wanting your order by Friday, please keep a lookout for my pm and complete payment by tomorrow morning. 

Thanks again for all the support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev (20/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Finally the AV juice is on a flight to slum town after a full cavity search by the authorities
> 
> Please could everyone make sure that their profiles on the Juicy Joes website is up to date with the correct shipping details (including phone number)
> I'll be loading the pre orders manually tonight after I've collected and inspected the order. You will then receive a PM from me with the details on how to proceed.
> ...


 
Whoohoo. Thanks for all the feedback @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (20/8/14)

Thanks again for the update @ShaneW !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/8/14)

Nicoticket gonna be at Vape meet? 

I need to pre book!!


----------



## ShaneW (20/8/14)

Sorry unfortunately not... coming next month. and yes you can pre book


----------



## MurderDoll (20/8/14)

Will chat on WhatsApp. :thumb up:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

Was up till wee hours this morning packing all the orders.
All the orders are ready to be shipped 

Please remember that aramex delivers by 10.30 make sure there is someone at the address you provided to receive the parcel tomorrow. If they miss you you might only get your order from them on Monday... Wouldn't want that!
If this is gonna be an issue please contact us immediately 043 555 3333 or Sales@juicyjoes.co.za I'm on the road again but my wife Sam all gladly help. 

Thanks for the overwhelming support everyone, really appreciate it  

Hope the juice lives up to your expectations 

Stay tuned for more

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Noddy (21/8/14)

@ShaneW are you going to add this to our baskets on your site? I have other stuff in my basket also.


----------



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

Hi @Noddy unfortunately I don't have any control over your basket. With the pre orders, I manually create an order and PM you the details on how to proceed. If you want additional items I can either add them manually or I can provide you with a coupon code to void the shipping on the order in your basket.


----------



## Noddy (21/8/14)

Thanks ShaneW. Whichever is better for you.


----------



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

Just letting everyone know that all the orders went out safely this afternoon and are all 'in transit' I confirmed all of them with Aramex earlier.

The weakest link in this whole process is always the couriers so please... If you do not have your package by 10.30am, please call 043 555 3333 or 082 332 5298 or email sales@juicyjoes.co.za ASAP so we can find out what is going on.
Rather dont wait until later, if its not there by 10.30 it usually indicates there is an issue. Would love all of you to have a Bobas filled weekend!

Cheers

Shane

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## crack2483 (21/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Just letting everyone know that all the orders went out safely this afternoon and are all 'in transit' I confirmed all of them with Aramex earlier.
> 
> The weakest link in this whole process is always the couriers so please... If you do not have your package by 10.30am, please call 043 555 3333 or 082 332 5298 or email sales@juicyjoes.co.za ASAP so we can find out what is going on.
> Rather dont wait until later, if its not there by 10.30 it usually indicates there is an issue. Would love all of you to have a Bobas filled weekend!
> ...



Eish. You really want more Chinese emails don't you. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> Eish. You really want more Chinese emails don't you. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Hahaha, I freegin hope not

PS... if you dont come over soon I'm gonna have to break this goody bag open and have a party


----------



## crack2483 (21/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hahaha, I freegin hope not
> 
> PS... if you dont come over soon I'm gonna have to break this goody bag open and have a party



 you wouldn't! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> you wouldn't!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Ya you right I wouldn't. LOL


----------



## capetocuba (22/8/14)

So I'm sitting here seriously twiddling my thumbs, can't concentrate on work waiting for the buzzer to sound with the voice "Hi Aramex here, I have a parcel to deliver"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

